# The Future of SAS



## SAS Admin

Hello Everyone,

Many of you have been asking about the state of the site. I would like to let you all know that Drew is no longer the owner of SAS, and has not been for many months. The company I work for (verticalscope.com) purchased SAS, and I have been administrating the site since. We chose to keep the sale between the staff and myself while we worked out all the site issues and a few loose ends. No fear, I will still be here as the site admin! As you have seen over the past few months. Nothing on the operation side of the site has changed. The site will go on functioning as usual.

I know you all probably have many questions so don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks For Reading 
Helena


----------



## apx24

I'm glad that this site isnt going anyway, it functions like a sanctuary to me


----------



## Charmander

The title scared me.


----------



## AxeDroid

This explains a lot.


----------



## To22

Scary. Good work Helena and good luck continuing to handle business  Thanks for the info. I hope all is well with Drew.


----------



## SAS Admin

Charmander said:


> The title scared me.


I was worried about that :s

Sorry


----------



## Limmy

#Limmy4Mod?


----------



## karenw

Are we changing the 50 postings allowed per 24 hours ruling? Thanks


----------



## komorikun

So SAS has gone corporate.


----------



## Just Lurking

You do plan on identifying yourself as a female at some point..? 



Helena_SAS said:


> Status: Community and Website Administrator
> Join Date: May 2012
> Location: Everywhere
> *Gender: Male *
> Posts: 1,171


:con

:help


----------



## Noca

Helena, what exact does verticalscope.com have to do with anxiety sites? And what is their interest in SAS?


----------



## Still Waters

Helena,are you the administrator for other sites also?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Interesting.

As long as the site stays the same, I have no issue with this.


----------



## AussiePea

Are there any plans to add/remove features or is it really just a plan to keep the site running as is?

The site wouldn't have been purchased if there was not money to be made in doing so, so I am curious as to what the plans are.

Perhaps the growing population and advertisement exposure is bringing in good money.


----------



## Malek

Oh is that all? What a relief, I was imagining something along the lines of Skynet becoming fully operational...


----------



## TeenyBeany

sooo what happened to Drew?


----------



## Amocholes

mark101 said:


>





> Our History
> 
> VerticalScope is a privately held corporation headquartered in Toronto, Canada. We specialize in the *acquisition and development of websites and online communities* for the Automotive, Powersports, Power Equipment, Pets, Sports and Technology vertical markets.
> 
> VerticalScope is an integrated multi-platform media company. Our social networks and websites are vertically integrated roll-ups in high-consumer spending verticals. The resultant audience aggregation places many of our verticals within the Top 5 of ComScore Media Metrix for their respective category.
> 
> We leverage our deep in-house expertise in Search Engine Optimization (SEO), Internet marketing, and traffic acquisition *to build highly targeted, successful online communities and websites.* Our arsenal of tools includes a significant portfolio of irreplaceable, generic domain names we have acquired over the past decade. These domains drive organic type-in traffic to our web properties resulting in hundreds of thousands of enthusiasts arriving at our network every month by means of direct navigation.
> 
> *Through targeted acquisitions and development, VerticalScope has built a portfolio of more than 400+ websites with more than 25 million aggregate pages of content and more than 60 Million unique visitors per month - and growing.*


It's a marketing company.


----------



## SAS Admin

karenw said:


> Are we changing the 50 postings allowed per 24 hours ruling? Thanks


No changes like this will be happening. The Staff and the community tell us what they want and we work with that. WE don't change this to change them.


----------



## SAS Admin

Just Lurking said:


> You do plan on identifying yourself as a female at some point..?
> 
> :con
> 
> :help


I am a robot 

I can do that.


----------



## SAS Admin

Noca said:


> Helena, what exact does verticalscope.com have to do with anxiety sites? And what is their interest in SAS?


We own sites in different areas of the internet, from car and motorcycle, to pet and wild life, to on line health and wellness.

I actually Manage the Support team that looks after these sites. Each of my team have interests in the different types of sites we own, and we try to pair up people with sites they work well with. When We acquired SAS I took on the site because I understand communities really well, but also becasue of my experience with Anxiety (social) in my family.

Hope that answers that.


----------



## SAS Admin

Still Waters said:


> Helena,are you the administrator for other sites also?


My team administrates the sites and I manage the team. Some sites don't need us as an active admin, they just need us to fix things and maintain the site, mostly because the volunteer moderators have a good thing going on with the community. Other sites, like SAS, we assign someone on staff to look after and work with. I have a few sites I do this with. It all depends on what the community and the staff want from us. My teams job is to keep the communities happy, so that is our goal.


----------



## SAS Admin

AussiePea said:


> Are there any plans to add/remove features or is it really just a plan to keep the site running as is?
> 
> The site wouldn't have been purchased if there was not money to be made in doing so, so I am curious as to what the plans are.
> 
> Perhaps the growing population and advertisement exposure is bringing in good money.


We haven't changed much on the site. The site was set up pretty well by drew to pull revenue from google ads, so not much change to come from that.

In terms of adding features, and features that we add with out talking to the community is usually something to help with spam, or to keep the site safe, we wouldn't take anything away, unless it was causing issues for the site. Any updating or upgrading to the site will be passed by the staff. The staff and the community are the ones who tell us what to add or get rid of. You know your community and we respect that as much as we can.


----------



## blue2

hi Helena sorry for my troll type posts sometimes, I don't mean anything by it,except mayby to make someone smile,cause when people smile the world doesn't seem so bad,this is a great site for people with mayby nowhere else to go,the world can be rough and its good to have a place to go where your not judged on anything other than bein human...


----------



## estse

I'd like to see what this forum looks like....in the year 2000.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Mercurochrome said:


> I'd like to see what this forum looks like....in the year 2000.


http://web.archive.org/web/20000819015302/http://pub9.ezboard.com/bsocialanxietysupport


----------



## Steinerz

The Dark Knight said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20000819015302/http://pub9.ezboard.com/bsocialanxietysupport


Gosh that's some old school stuff!


----------



## The Dark Knight

Yeah. I've been a member here for a long time but not quite that long. The site was still owned by the original founder when I joined though and I believe he is still active here.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Dark Knight said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20000819015302/http://pub9.ezboard.com/bsocialanxietysupport


Wow! You know you've been on this site too long when you remember names from back then :lol


----------



## nubly

Huh. That explains why I saw 'permanently banned' with Drew's name.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

komorikun said:


> So SAS has gone corporate.


It's been that way. Where have you been? Miserable and vulnerable people with SA are the perfect cash cow. It's genius.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

nubly said:


> Huh. That explains why I saw 'permanently banned' with Drew's name.


Like the OP said. He was a loose end.


----------



## Amocholes

Since this is now a commercial venture, will the moderators be paid or will the company profit from their uncompensated labor?


----------



## SAS Admin

Amocholes said:


> Since this is now a commercial venture, will the moderators be paid or will the company profit from their uncompensated labor?


The site has not changed, the ads are the same and the site is the same, Drew made money off the site just as much as we do. It costs a lot of money to run a site.

Moderating the site is a volunteer position, as it always has been. All sites we run are the same.


----------



## noscreenname

Helena_SAS said:


> The site has not changed, the ads are the same and the site is the same, Drew made money off the site just as much as we do. It costs a lot of money to run a site.
> 
> Moderating the site is a volunteer position, as it always has been. All sites we run are the same.


That seems like an evasive answer. There must be profit to be made, or there wouldn't be a business that is dedicated to buying up websites en masse.


----------



## Cam1

Personally don't see why everyone's making a big deal out of the profits. Just good to see the site in new hands and running smoothly again.


----------



## noscreenname

Cam1 said:


> Personally don't see why everyone's making a big deal out of the profits. Just good to see the site in new hands and running smoothly again.


I guess it's better than no site at all. But the changes usually come on slowly and creep in. We'll see.


----------



## CWe

Thank god! phew


----------



## BadGirl

Is there only one SAS Administrator?


----------



## changeme77

komorikun said:


> So SAS has gone corporate.


What do you think the ads on the forum are for? Of course it's a corporate venture. Where there is traffic there is money to make.


----------



## BadGirl

Is there only one SAS Administrator?


----------



## lyssado707

The Dark Knight said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20000819015302/http://pub9.ezboard.com/bsocialanxietysupport


Wow I've always wondered. Now i'm gonna be preoccupied looking at this for a bit lol


----------



## komorikun

changeme77 said:


> What do you think the ads on the forum are for? Of course it's a corporate venture. Where there is traffic there is money to make.


But being owned by one owner is different from being owned by a corporation.


----------



## namebn

komorikun said:


> So SAS has gone corporate.


does this mean i have to wear a suit and tie to post here now?:afr


----------



## The Professor

Verticalscope is privately owned, so no info on the $$$


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

changeme77 said:


> What do you think the ads on the forum are for? Of course it's a corporate venture. Where there is traffic there is money to make.


Yes, SAS seems good really, Shy United has ads as well so not really an issue IMO. Quite a few forums though are owned by one person and run on a purely altruistic basis without ads. SAUK is like that, though I think it's gone downhill a lot now. There's another non-mental health (fiction/book-related) one I visit that is the same.


----------



## housebunny

mark101 said:


> *The resultant audience aggregation places many of our verticals within the Top 5 of ComScore Media Metrix for their respective category.
> *


Wot???



blue2 said:


> ...I don't mean anything by it,except mayby to make someone smile,cause when people smile the world doesn't seem so bad


Isn't that the truth.

Interesting. I didn't know companies owned and managed sites like this, I thought it was always individuals...and I didn't know anyone could make money off it, either.


----------



## blue2

yeah they make money outa this, but not outa me cause I don't respond to advert's, im evil....


----------



## housebunny

blue2 said:


> yeah they make money outa this, but not outa me cause I don't respond to advert's, im evil....


Nice cape.

I've wondered how much I respond to advertising. I think I don't...but then I watched marathon episodes of Grey's Anatomy on Netflix and there was a season where everyone's eyebrows were plucked thin, and suddenly I found myself plucking my eyebrows when I hadn't even thought of it for at least a year.


----------



## blue2

yeah ..I just opened a cape shop..not that im tryin to make you buy a cape or anything.....lol


----------



## Mousey9

Anyone noticed the Advertise link at the top?

I for one welcome our new advert overlords.


----------



## Cletis

Nice to know. Thank you.


----------



## Raphael200

Thanks for letting us know : )


----------



## Lushiro

The future of SAS? Dont expect much change guys and girls, SAS is all about profit.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Lushiro said:


> The future of SAS? Dont expect much change guys and girls, SAS is all about profit.


Yes perhaps but it is apparently still owned by genuine SA sufferers.
Anyway profit always drives change, good or bad. Like with all the often annoying changes to facebook over the years, some really just for the sake of it IMO.


----------



## Noca

LotteTortoise said:


> Yes perhaps but it is apparently still owned by genuine SA sufferers.
> Anyway profit always drives change, good or bad. Like with all the often annoying changes to Facebook over the years, some really just for the sake of it IMO.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/about/ If you are getting the information that the "current" owner of SAS has Social Anxiety Disorder. That is not really correct.

Drew isn't owner of SAS any more, Neowave sold SAS to a different company. One that no place on there site shows that they specialize at all in mental health, let alone health site. If you look around mainly car forums. What does car forums have to do with social anxiety disorder? What interest does Helena and her company have with SAS?

The current owners of SAS is - verticalscope.com The assigned administrator they have for this site "Helena" claims she "knows people with social anxiety disorder" however, doesn't herself. They should update the "about us" page to make it less misleading.


----------



## MoonForge

Thank you for the info : o


----------



## TeenyBeany

What happened to Drew? Is he still alive?


----------



## nullptr

Hmm cars, cars. SAS has been invaded by car owning canadians .


----------



## AussiePea

Yeah guess we'll need a separate motor racing and vehicles sub forum


----------



## TeenyBeany

Can someone point me in the direction of where I can read about what happened to Drew... thanx!


----------



## Amocholes

TeenyBeany said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of where I can read about what happened to Drew... thanx!


He became bored with the constant bickering and hassle associated with running a board of this size. Verticalscope made an offer and he accepted it. They have been most uncommunicative . The did not even let anyone know that the board had changed hands until several months had passed. They have assigned one administrator who rarely makes a presence. She leaves the day to day running of the board to a few member administrators and the Moderators.


----------



## millenniumman75

^I don't know if he became bored. There was stuff going on in his life if I remember right.


----------



## TeenyBeany

Amocholes said:


> He became bored with the constant bickering and hassle associated with running a board of this size. Verticalscope made an offer and he accepted it. They have been most uncommunicative . The did not even let anyone know that the board had changed hands until several months had passed. They have assigned one administrator who rarely makes a presence. *She leaves the day to day running of the board to a few member administrators and the Moderators*.


do they get paid?


----------



## Orb

TeenyBeany said:


> do they get paid?


It's voluntary - so, no.


----------



## millenniumman75

TeenyBeany said:


> do they get paid?





Neo said:


> It's voluntary - so, no.


This is correct.

It has always been voluntary.


----------



## Thunder

After many years of being nearly anxiety and depression free I find myself nearly back to square one. Don't get me wrong, there has never been any change in my SA but most of the other nastiness like GAD and OCD went away.

Just wanted to post a shout out to some old friends I see who are still here fighting the good fight. Don and John you guys are a site for sore eyes and I hope things are getting better for you.

As for Drew I'll say we didn't agree much on how things should be run but kudos to him for trying. To paraphrase an old friend (Don?) it is easy to stand outside the ring and criticize but much harder to get into the ring and actually fight. He was in the ring and now someone new is. I don't know who but kudos to them as well and I wish them luck.
Brian


----------



## Amocholes

Hi Brian! Welcome back.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Welcome back Thunder.  I've been around here for a long time and I remember you well.


----------



## Orb

^ Echoing Amocholes and TDK, welcome back Thunder/Brian - I was on here too late to know you from SAS, but I definitely remember you from SAF


----------



## Nada

Thunder said:


> After many years of being nearly anxiety and depression free I find myself nearly back to square one. Don't get me wrong, there has never been any change in my SA but most of the other nastiness like GAD and OCD went away.
> 
> Just wanted to post a shout out to some old friends I see who are still here fighting the good fight. Don and John you guys are a site for sore eyes and I hope things are getting better for you.
> 
> As for Drew I'll say we didn't agree much on how things should be run but kudos to him for trying. To paraphrase an old friend (Don?) it is easy to stand outside the ring and criticize but much harder to get into the ring and actually fight. He was in the ring and now someone new is. I don't know who but kudos to them as well and I wish them luck.
> Brian


Always nice to see old faces. I remember Becky back in my early days. What ever happened to her?


----------



## millenniumman75

THUNDER! :boogie :boogie :boogie!

Good to see you!


----------



## Kalliber

Good to feel the site will stay


----------



## TeenyBeany

Nada said:


> Always nice to see old faces. I remember Becky back in my early days. What ever happened to her?


I remember her too! Maybe she overcame and never looked back


----------



## usafuturesoldier4000

this site needs a 'mini games' section. my depression wouldn't mind a little entertainment.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

usafuturesoldier4000 said:


> this site needs a 'mini games' section. my depression wouldn't mind a little entertainment.


What, Just For Fun already serves as the games section! :um


----------



## chhsadshajfgh

This is useful to know thanks


----------



## retepe94

LotteTortoise said:


> Yes, SAS seems good really, Shy United has ads as well so not really an issue IMO. Quite a few forums though are owned by one person and run on a purely altruistic basis without ads. SAUK is like that, though I think it's gone downhill a lot now. There's another non-mental health (fiction/book-related) one I visit that is the same.


As an SAUK user I wonder what your reason is for SAUK going downhill, is it just that it's empty sometimes ???

I'm not judging, just curious


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Oh well it's a long story. Suppose my main issues with SAUK are:

1. To be fair, they have some features that do not exist/are banned here, like current mood icons and the ability to put images in signatures. Some things just seem pointless, like not fully integrating the basement with the other sections, because it was originally meant to avoid 'upsetting' people. I once suggested custom statuses like here, but not wanted for some reason. Above all I wish a few years ago, they'd adopted the attractive rainbow logo someone wrote. Think it was seen as too upbeat for a mental health site!

2. The vast majority of people use invisible mode, really annoying somehow though my account is like that now . Even new users are AFAIK unlike everywhere else, still oddly invisible by default.

3. There are many nice people there, especially when I've seen them at meets. It's hard to explain but online, some people and their general style of posting etc, just increasingly got on my nerves. There seem to be fewer interesting topics about anything now, for example the old heated basement debates were'nt for everyone but sanitised now IMO. 

4. Above all, the rather control-freak moderation policy sometimes gets a bit against free speech/debate. Dodgy threads are always deleted at least temporarily, instead of normally just being locked here. The mods have sometimes broken their own rules by posting a lot in some illegal threads, before later deleting them.


----------



## komorikun

LotteTortoise said:


> Oh well it's a long story. Suppose my main issues with SAUK are:
> 
> 1. To be fair, they have some features that do not exist/are banned here, like current mood icons and the ability to put images in signatures. Some things just seem pointless, like not fully integrating the basement with the other sections, because it was originally meant to avoid 'upsetting' people. I once suggested custom statuses like here, but not wanted for some reason. Above all I wish a few years ago, they'd adopted the attractive rainbow logo someone wrote. Think it was seen as too upbeat for a mental health site!
> 
> 2. The vast majority of people use invisible mode, really annoying somehow though my account is like that now . Even new users are AFAIK unlike everywhere else, still oddly invisible by default.
> 
> 3. There are many nice people there, especially when I've seen them at meets. It's hard to explain but online, some people and their general style of posting etc, just increasingly got on my nerves. There seem to be fewer interesting topics about anything now, for example the *old heated basement debates* were'nt for everyone but sanitised now IMO.
> 
> 4. Above all, the rather control-freak moderation policy sometimes gets a bit against free speech/debate. Dodgy threads are always deleted at least temporarily, instead of normally just being locked here. The mods have sometimes broken their own rules by posting a lot in some illegal threads, before later deleting them.


what are basement debates?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

komorikun said:


> what are basement debates?


The Basement is SAUK's section for more contentious debates, similar to Society and Culture here.


----------



## Toad Licker

Helena SAS said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Many of you have been asking about the state of the site. I would like to let you all know that Drew is no longer the owner of SAS, and has not been for many months. The company I work for (verticalscope.com) purchased SAS, and I have been administrating the site since. We chose to keep the sale between the staff and myself while we worked out all the site issues and a few loose ends. No fear, I will still be here as the site admin! As you have seen over the past few months. Nothing on the operation side of the site has changed. The site will go on functioning as usual.
> 
> I know you all probably have many questions so don't hesitate to ask.
> Thanks For Reading
> Helena


That's sad to hear that the site will run as it was under Drew. The bar couldn't have been lowered any further under his ownership. You'll have to hire a drill team just to retrieve and see if you can raise it. I'll be watching and wait to see how well this site is ran under you.


----------



## eveningbat

Helena_SAS said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Many of you have been asking about the state of the site. I would like to let you all know that Drew is no longer the owner of SAS, and has not been for many months. The company I work for (verticalscope.com) purchased SAS, and I have been administrating the site since. We chose to keep the sale between the staff and myself while we worked out all the site issues and a few loose ends. No fear, I will still be here as the site admin! As you have seen over the past few months. Nothing on the operation side of the site has changed. The site will go on functioning as usual.
> 
> I know you all probably have many questions so don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Thanks For Reading
> Helena


Thank you. This is good news. I was a little frightened to hear something unpleasant but luckily I was wrong. 
Thank you for maintaining this site. It is the only source of communication for me.


----------



## millenniumman75

Nada said:


> Always nice to see old faces. I remember Becky back in my early days. What ever happened to her?


I think she is doing fine. I have seen her around the Internetz once or twice.


----------



## ChrisA

Thunder said:


> After many years of being nearly anxiety and depression free I find myself nearly back to square one. Don't get me wrong, there has never been any change in my SA but most of the other nastiness like GAD and OCD went away.
> 
> Just wanted to post a shout out to some old friends I see who are still here fighting the good fight. Don and John you guys are a site for sore eyes and I hope things are getting better for you.
> 
> As for Drew I'll say we didn't agree much on how things should be run but kudos to him for trying. To paraphrase an old friend (Don?) it is easy to stand outside the ring and criticize but much harder to get into the ring and actually fight. He was in the ring and now someone new is. I don't know who but kudos to them as well and I wish them luck.
> Brian


Hey Brian, Glad to hear you made some progress over anxiety and depression. Hopefully this is just small downturn and you can get back to where you were.


----------



## usafuturesoldier4000

LotteTortoise said:


> What, Just For Fun already serves as the games section! :um


oh ok nevermind. didn't see that :doh


----------



## WineKitty

Thunder said:


> After many years of being nearly anxiety and depression free I find myself nearly back to square one. Don't get me wrong, there has never been any change in my SA but most of the other nastiness like GAD and OCD went away.
> 
> Just wanted to post a shout out to some old friends I see who are still here fighting the good fight. Don and John you guys are a site for sore eyes and I hope things are getting better for you.
> 
> As for Drew I'll say we didn't agree much on how things should be run but kudos to him for trying. To paraphrase an old friend (Don?) it is easy to stand outside the ring and criticize but much harder to get into the ring and actually fight. He was in the ring and now someone new is. I don't know who but kudos to them as well and I wish them luck.
> Brian


Perhaps, Brian, you should consider buying the site back? :yes


----------



## Colhad75

Glad to hear the site will continue as normal, it's just been a good avenue to post about anything and no one really judging you. That is the feeling I get from the SAS forums. Been here for almost four years although I tend to come and go.


----------



## Angelfire

Best of luck 2 U


----------



## minimized

I beg to differ that the bar couldn't be lowered. It's not the first fish I've seen swallowed up by a bigger fish. Not a good experience on that case.


----------



## the collector

The ads are so annoying....but something as to pay for the site.And ads are better than having to pay for a subscription........:sigh


----------



## redstar312

SAS should remove the 50 posts per day limit.


----------



## slyfox

redstar312 said:


> SAS should remove the 50 posts per day limit.


Fully agree, even though I haven't been reaching it anymore. Isn't nice when you reach the limit and then see something you really want to reply to.


----------



## MindOverMood

^Just have some self control.


----------



## arnie

redstar312 said:


> SAS should remove the 50 posts per day limit.


Not this again....

:sigh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

MindOverMood said:


> ^Just have some self control.


 I have plenty of self-control. I set out to make 50 posts in a day and I did it.


----------



## arnie

redstar312 said:


> SAS should remove the 50 posts per day limit.


----------



## shyvr6

This isn't the thread for that discussion. Please stay on topic.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm glad the site isn't going anywhere.


----------



## DeafBoy36

Add a dating thread! I know many of us would love that. 

I, for one, would love that. 

Think about it. Who else knows best about our anxiety/depression disorders? Other SAS guys. Simple.


----------



## The Exodus

DeafBoy36 said:


> Add a dating thread! I know many of us would love that.
> 
> I, for one, would love that.
> 
> Think about it. Who else knows best about our anxiety/depression disorders? Other SAS guys. Simple.


I'd quite like something like that, but I have no idea how that would work out. It may end up being full up with trolls.

I still like the concept though, but I have a feeling there may be quite a few that disagree with it.


----------



## TheyWithBurnsMustBeStars

DeafBoy36 said:


> Add a dating thread! I know many of us would love that.
> 
> I, for one, would love that.
> 
> Think about it. Who else knows best about our anxiety/depression disorders? Other SAS guys. Simple.





The Exodus said:


> I'd quite like something like that, but I have no idea how that would work out. It may end up being full up with trolls.
> 
> I still like the concept though, but I have a feeling there may be quite a few that disagree with it.


No, no, no, and no.

There's enough horny guys on this site as is.


----------



## DeafBoy36

The Exodus said:


> I'd quite like something like that, but I have no idea how that would work out. It may end up being full up with trolls.
> 
> I still like the concept though, but I have a feeling there may be quite a few that disagree with it.


I like the concept. It's a great one. How it'll work out? That's what we need to figure out. I agree that we don't need trolls, but something good that to filter them out yet attract good people that are serious in dating.

How about this?

New Thread: Serious Threads Only. Any bullying, harassing, etc will not be tolerated. For Guys: Looking for Women.

For women

New Thread: Serious Threads Only. Any Bullying, harassing, etc will not be tolerated. For Women: Looking for Guys

For Gay Men: Looking for Gay men

For Lesbians: Looking for Lesbians

Etc, etc.. You get the idea?


----------



## Amocholes

DeafBoy36 said:


> I like the concept. It's a great one. How it'll work out? That's what we need to figure out. I agree that we don't need trolls, but something good that to filter them out yet attract good people that are serious in dating.
> 
> How about this?
> 
> New Thread: Serious Threads Only. Any bullying, harassing, etc will not be tolerated. For Guys: Looking for Women.
> 
> For women
> 
> New Thread: Serious Threads Only. Any Bullying, harassing, etc will not be tolerated. For Women: Looking for Guys
> 
> For Gay Men: Looking for Gay men
> 
> For Lesbians: Looking for Lesbians
> 
> Etc, etc.. You get the idea?


What constitutes bullying, harassment, etc?

Who determines whether or not a post crosses that line?

What are the penalties for crossing that line?

How many additional Mods are going to be needed to cover this potential trouble area?

This is not a dating site. It is a support site to help people overcome Social Anxiety. Making things easier does not help someone overcome their fears.

If you want to meet someone then you have incentive to work harder at overcoming your anxiety.


----------



## Just Lurking

Why do people keep asking for a dating section? This is constantly brought up here.

For one, the ratio of guys-to-girls would be about 20-to-1 (that's probably being very conservative)...

Then it would open the door to people who don't even have mental health issues at all (we get enough of these as it is)...

And the *whole site* is already a 'dating site': If you see someone you like, then send them a PM, strike up a conversation, and see if you hit it off. It doesn't need to be so complicated that it warrants its own section.

Post here - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/ - and see if you get any attention. A "dating section" wouldn't be much different from what we already have. This idea seems more like a pipe dream that people have that if we have a dating section, they're going to magically hook up with someone here. Guess what: You're not.


----------



## andy1984

there are those ****ty _passions sites eg. shypassions, and probably other sites for shy people. can't we just link to one of those and tell people to do their dating things there?


----------



## Elad

this site actually used to have sas dating site advertised/attached on it, so its not all that crazy an idea

if it makes more money i dont see why not

if you're not interested in that kind of thing then dont click/look, pretty simple

something i would want is the ability to stop certain threads showing up on the "new posts" link

its kind of annoying to constantly have "last post wins" and all those game threads knocking stuff i might interested in off the page, i mean its just pure spam often one word posts


----------



## komorikun

The most annoying subforums are "Just for Fun" and "The First Step."


----------



## Neo1234

komorikun said:


> The most annoying subforums are "Just for Fun" and "The First Step."


Well ,Why? What else do you want then ? If those subforums got removed somehow 
I wont come on here that often cuz you cant be just dwellin on negativities all the time ,and first step shows new comers/joinees that they are gettin welcome unlike other places .


----------



## Akuba

Joined today, have been lurking on here for 2-3 days. I think the site is already decent the way it is.


----------



## Aribeth

komorikun said:


> The most annoying subforums are "Just for Fun" and "The First Step."


Can't be more annoying than Positive Thinking and Triumphs Over Social Anxiety...


----------



## WhoDey85

Aribeth said:


> Can't be more annoying than Positive Thinking and Triumphs Over Social Anxiety...


I see them more as a breath of fresh air around these parts. Considering the ratio of positive posts to negative/depressing posts here.

I wouldn't wish the problems I'm going through on anyone. I enjoy reading about people triumphing over this mess we are struggling with even though the progress I'm making isn't what I want it to be.


----------



## Eazi

I predict a s***load of new members


----------



## nominal

I think its worth the risk of trolls and stuff. we can always delete the thread


----------



## JayLee38

Well when I saw the title I totally got worried and I'm still newish around here so dread to think what the older members thought XD


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

What measures do you guys have against 13 steppers and people who only sign up here to attract attention from lonely people and respond (or don't respond at all) in such a way as to inhibit successful recovery?


----------



## Just Lurking

Arthur Pendragon said:


> What measures do you guys have against 13 steppers and people who only sign up here to attract attention from lonely people and respond (or don't respond at all) in such a way as to inhibit successful recovery?


Report suspicious behaviour, and moderators will look into it.

Every post, visitor message, and private message is reportable -


----------



## scarpia

Arthur Pendragon said:


> What measures do you guys have against 13 steppers and people who only sign up here to attract attention from lonely people and respond (or don't respond at all) in such a way as to inhibit successful recovery?


Find a REAL support group.


----------



## Joe

I believe I am the future of SAS. You can make me mod now right?


----------



## Thanatar18

TheyWithBurnsMustBeStars said:


> No, no, no, and no.
> 
> There's enough horny guys on this site as is.


More entertainment = more visitors to the forum possibly.
I say we make a section of the site specifically as clickbait for the horny guys and just let that one single section become a cesspool of thirst.

Everyone else can just ignore that section or browse it for lulz. :clap


----------



## Going Sane

Charmander said:


> The title scared me.


lol same


----------

